# Washing & Detailing



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Starting to enjoy washing the car more than is used to so iv just invested in some new car cleaning stuff!

I've ordered;

Poor Boys Black Hole - Polish/Glaze
Gtechniq G Wash - Shampoo
Drying towel applicators etc

I've never really went past a standard wash and polish. Is there any products you folks really rate? I'm thinking of ordering a clay mitt too when the nicer weather comes in


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi DaleTT, there are so many different products you can buy for each part of a car detailing session. Like everything else there will be lots of opinions and recommendations from everyone about which product is their favourite or the best for each job. I would recommend joining the forum "detailing world" which has everything you will ever need to know about car detailing. If you want some tutorials then look at junkman or Paul Dalton on you tube. Both of these guys give really great in-depth information about how to detail correctly and what products they use.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You'll be needing a wax to put on top of the glaze, bilt hamber double speed wax is low cost but very good


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Macca is spot on, join detailing world forum, you will pick up loads of tips. The only drawback is that you will end up spending loads on different waxes or sealers or a polisher or applicators or drying machines or buckets or wash mitts ...................................


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of items which are pretty popular in the US -

A handy item which is great for keeping the car looking good is the California duster. Intended for getting light dust and pollen off in between washes, it really does the trick.

Afterwards, try Meguiar's A3332 Quik Detailer Mist & Wipe. Use it with a microfiber cloth, it works great for keeping your car nice and shiny when it's not quite dirty enough for soap and water.

You can find both on Amazon (UK) and (DE).
.


----------

